# A couple in the works



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

Looks sweet. I have built a couple of take downs. I have the tools just have to get my shop set back up after moving. What kind of wood is that in the middle?


----------



## SavageBows (Mar 21, 2011)

The middle and far one are both Wenge and Bocote, the front one is Bubinga and Zebrawood.


----------



## SavageBows (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's an updated pic of the "Stalker", starting back on the "Beast" tonight.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

great craftmanship and the colours are going to be great when finished keep posting the pics you have peeked my intrest I may have to shoot trad in the future:set1_applaud:


----------

